# Avocado



## suprfast (Oct 14, 2009)

Wondering what everyone thinks about using Avocado tree wood.  Last night was really windy and nasty outside and my avocado tree was uprooted.  It was about 4-5 years old and should yield a nice stock pile of wood.  Am i keeping it, or tossing it?
kris


----------



## txbbqman (Oct 14, 2009)

While I have never used it myself, I have heard of people using it.
I would cut it up and try it, you never know you may like it

Good luck and Let us know how it works out


----------

